# βιβλία Γ κατηγορίας (διπλογραφικά)



## Palavra (Jun 27, 2013)

Πρόκειται για τα γνωστά σε όλους μας λογιστικά βιβλία που αναφέρει εδώ ο ΚΒΣ. Πέρα από το προφανές για το _βιβλία Γ κατηγορίας_ (της τάξης του «Class C Books and Records»), έχετε μήπως καμιά άλλη πρόταση για ολόκληρο το λήμμα του τίτλου, μαζί με το διπλογραφικό;

Προς το παρόν προσανατολίζομαι σε Class C Books and Records (kept pursuant to the double entry method) αλλά δεν ξέρω αν είναι δόκιμο.

Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## nickel (Jun 27, 2013)

Αν πει κάποιος ένα απλό *Double-entry books* και βάλει σε παρένθεση «(Class C)», το παρααγγλοποιεί;

http://www.hmrc.gov.uk/manuals/emmanual/em2855.htm


----------

